

PowerPoint Plugin Adds a Spatial Dimension to Presentations - aneesh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/14/microsoft-turns-super-awesome-touchwall-into-super-snoozy-pptplex/

======
yan
Just this title hit me like a tonne of bricks. In terms of Outlook being
shitty, Xobni was a very logical start up to improve it, but I can't believe
that I didn't think that there should be PowerPoint-improving plugins.

I definitely see a need for this and I hope it will be successful. Now, to
change the way corporate America thinks about making presentations, because
gaining inertia for this will not be very easy.

------
aneesh
Some time ago, I heard Microsoft was working on non-linear PowerPoint
presentations, where you wouldn't have to go from one slide to the next. As
someone who has to give presentations with flowcharts & architecture diagrams,
I'm impressed.

